
Distributed systems readings - nitishmd
http://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/15-749/READINGS/required/
======
jzelinskie
Some more great resources:

This is a list of many of the most influential white papers:
[http://christophermeiklejohn.com/distributed/systems/2013/07...](http://christophermeiklejohn.com/distributed/systems/2013/07/12/readings-
in-distributed-systems.html) This is an associated podcast:
[http://thinkdistributed.io/](http://thinkdistributed.io/) This is mixu's book
on distributed systems: [http://book.mixu.net/distsys/single-
page.html](http://book.mixu.net/distsys/single-page.html) This is the MIT
reading list:
[http://courses.csail.mit.edu/6.852/05/papers/](http://courses.csail.mit.edu/6.852/05/papers/)

~~~
subbu
mixu's book turned out to be a gem. He does a wonderful job of what he claims
in the introduction:

 _I 've tried to provide a more accessible introduction to distributed
systems. To me, that means two things: introducing the key concepts that you
will need in order to have a good time reading more serious texts, and
providing a narrative that covers things in enough detail that you get a gist
of what's going on without getting stuck on details._

------
krat0sprakhar
I have a small collection of related university courses that might be of
interest - [https://github.com/prakhar1989/awesome-
courses/blob/master/R...](https://github.com/prakhar1989/awesome-
courses/blob/master/README.md#systems)

------
farresito
This might be very useful: [http://henryr.github.io/distributed-systems-
readings/](http://henryr.github.io/distributed-systems-readings/)

------
epenn
As a supplement to these I would also recommend checking out the lecture notes
for 15-440, the intro distributed systems class. I took it spring of 2013 and
thought it gave me a really good grounding in the material.

[http://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/15-440-f14/index/lecture_in...](http://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/15-440-f14/index/lecture_index.html)

~~~
nitishmd
Yup, thats one course I wanted to take but could not. Would be great if cmu
could give access to class video lectures.

------
derekchiang
For a more ambitious reading list, refer to CS6410 from Cornell [0]. The
topics of the readings range from operating systems to distributed systems and
networking.

[0]
[http://www.cs.cornell.edu/courses/cs6410/2014fa/sched.htm](http://www.cs.cornell.edu/courses/cs6410/2014fa/sched.htm)

------
sbilstein
Another good list of papers from my alma mater

[http://www.cs.rice.edu/~alc/comp520/schedule.html](http://www.cs.rice.edu/~alc/comp520/schedule.html)

This class on networking has a great list of papers as well..great for
understanding the systems which distributed systems depend on as well:

[https://www.clear.rice.edu/comp529/www/list.html](https://www.clear.rice.edu/comp529/www/list.html)

------
ntolia
The main webpage (and the links from that) will give more context on how the
readings were chosen -
[https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/15-749/](https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/15-749/).

On a separate note, it is always great to see Satya's courses in the news.

~~~
nitishmd
I agree. He's probably one of the best teachers, can explain difficult
concepts in very simple terms.

------
realcr
Thanks for sharing. I summarize my stuff here:
[http://www.freedomlayer.org/articles_index.html](http://www.freedomlayer.org/articles_index.html)
I'm not done yet, but it might be of interest.

------
wenbin
I came up with a similar list, in reverse chronological order:
[https://timelinee.com/t/SlqJWH/](https://timelinee.com/t/SlqJWH/)

~~~
wenbin
most papers in the above list are from the reading list to prepare my phd qual
exam in university of Wisconsin:
[http://research.cs.wisc.edu/areas/os/Qual/](http://research.cs.wisc.edu/areas/os/Qual/)
(it used to have 50 papers on the list; now, it's 40.)

------
kelukelugames
Is there a more user friendly and hand holding way to learn about distributed
systems?

Such as a good video lecture series?

------
marknadal
Hey! We're working on some cool distributed systems stuff, data in particular
- and dedicated to javascripters! If you're interested, check out
[http://github.com/amark/gun](http://github.com/amark/gun) or send me a
message!

